# Lexan Paints



## BewstdGT (Jan 4, 2005)

This is just a general question... I have used Pactra spray cans for 15 years. They make great stuff but at $5/can it's getting costly when you paint a lot of bodies. For the fluorescents I don't think you can do better than Pactra but for specialty colors you could actually mix your own with water based paints, rather than trying to layer two colors with spray cans. So for those who have tried water based and airbrushes, what brands of paint do you use and where can you get them? I wanted to see what kinds of color options are out there in water based but I'm not sure what brand to look for. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

I've used some of the cheapies at Walmart with good success. Can't remember what the brand name is but they are found in the crafts section. They normally DO need quite a bit of thinning though as they're pretty thick.


----------



## Minreg (Jan 1, 1970)

Hobby Lobby sells Createx airbrush paint. It costs the same as a spray can. But you can go see what colors they have if there is a Hobby Lobby in Ohio. Use the coupon http://www.hobbylobby.com/assets/dynamic/_weekly.coupon/2012_48_coupon.gif

http://www.tcpglobal.com/airbrushdepot/ carries lots of airbrush paint. They are on ebay too. 

Not sure if any site sponsors carry airbrush paint?

Some people like the Badger airbrush paints. It does have good flow. 
http://www.spectratex.com/index2.htm
Michael's Crafts sells this paint, they are in Ohio. 
Use coupon http://weeklyad.michaels.com/coupons/?storeId=9876


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

I tryed kryptonite gold flip-flop paint.
and i wonder if any one has tryed these flip-flop colors.
and have any tips on how to get it to come out right with out runs.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

The key to spray paint is many light coats. If you have experienced runs, you most likely applied too much paint at one time. 

I typically use at least 2-3 light coats of any 1 color of paint until it has the coverage I need. I'm impatient, so I use a hair dryer to speed up the drying process between coats. I can normally apply several coats of 1 color in less than 5 minutes.

Another thing that can cause runs is painting in a cold environment or using cold spray paint. Winter can be a challenge if you have to paint outside. I would suggest using the hair dryer to heat up the body before applying paint. I would also suggest warming up the can of spray paint by putting it into a warm container of water until the can is warm to the touch. *CAUTION!! Overheating a can of spray paint could cause the can to explode.* The warm paint will spray better and the paint will bond better to the warm body.

----------

Many speciality lexan body paints will require a 2-step process to achieve the best result. In the case of Testors Pactra Kryptonite Gold Flip Flop:



How to use Pactra RC297 said:


> Pactra's vibrant new R/C lacquer is sure to impress! Kryptonite Gold is a 2-part system that gives you that hard-to-achieve flip-flop finish. *Must be backed with the backing color RC304 Backing Black*.


 (http://www.testors.com/products/309725)

As stated before, you would apply a several light coats of the base gold color and then apply the black backing color. The backing color will add depth to the gold.

Pactra flourescent paints require a special backing white color to make the base color look more vibrant. Chrome paints usually require a black backing color. Candy and opaque metallic colors can be backed with white, silver, or black to achieve different results. Even simply colors can be affected by backing with a different paint color.

In the end if you mess up what you paint, you can always tell everyone else that it was the affect you were trying to acheive. Or at a minimum you can tell them you were just experimenting with a new technique.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

how light should the first coat be for the flip-flop colors.
i did one coat on a lexan gear cover, but i had some white stuff show up.


----------



## BewstdGT (Jan 4, 2005)

You have to be very light. With the candy and fluor colors I know you have to spray the fits coat so thin you may not even see it. I tried using Pactra cobalt blue once and even after 3 coats it was nearly invisible when held up in the light. But as soon as you hit it with black behind it the color pops. The first coat should like a thin film just to get some paint on the surface, so you can hit it harder with the 2nd coat. That's been my experience.

The only local stores I have are Joann Fabrics and Pat Katans. Joann's website has quite a few brands of paint. I don't have a good airbrush but I'm going to give them a try.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

thanks for the info. 
to bad pactra only has the flip-flop in can only.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

will lexan paints stick to plastic wrap ?

i am thinking of a test rig useing sewing hoops and plastic wrap.


----------



## scaletrail (Aug 27, 2012)

Parma Faskolor is pre waterbased for airbrushes.


----------



## biketroll (Oct 22, 2012)

just got a cheap air brush from napa , and i ordered faskolor paint from parama. and i must say it turned out pretty well. the floresecent orange has about 8 coats with a white backer and the black has 4 coats..


----------

